# nvidia & tv-out

## fourhead

it's again me and my tv-out. after unsuccesfully trying to get this to work as i wanted with my ati card, i removed it and try it with my onboard nvidia card now. with my current xorg.conf, i get so far that when i turn xinerama on, the desktop on my lcd screen is expanded to the right (it looks like it is exapanded to 2 screens), and i can move the mouse off the screen at the right border, but the TV doesn't show me anything. when the computer boots, i can see the boot messages on both my lcd and my tv, which is fine and more than what worked with ati.

here's my xorg.conf:

# Server Layout

# =============

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0"

   Screen      1  "Screen TV" rightOf "Screen0"

   Option "Xinerama" "off"

   Option "CloneDisplay" "on"

   InputDevice    "Logitech Mouse"

   InputDevice    "Logitech Keyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "Xinerama" "false"

EndSection

# Paths

# =====

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# Modules

# =======

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

# Inputdevices

# ============

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Logitech Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Logitech Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

# Monitors

# ========

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 80.5

   VertRefresh  56-76

   DisplaySize 338 270

   Option "DPMS"

   Gamma 0.80 0.80 0.80

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "MyTV"

   HorizSync   30-50

   VertRefresh   60

EndSection

# Graphics Card

# =============

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   #BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

   Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

   Option "TwinView" "True"

   Screen   0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Nvidia TV"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   #BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   Screen    1

EndSection

# Screens

# =======

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Subsection "Display"

             Depth       24

              Modes       "1280x1024" "800x600"

        EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen TV"

   Device     "Nvidia TV"

   Monitor    "MyTV"

   Monitor      "MyTV"

   Option      "TVStandard"   "PAL-B"

   #Option      "TVOutFormat"   "COMPOSITE"

   DefaultDepth    24

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "640x480"

      ViewPort   0 0

   EndSubSection

EndSection

i got this setup from someone on the forum who said that this layout works for him. as i said, it seems to work, it's just that my tv doesn't show anything. i tried different resolutions for the tv, also tried the same low res for both lcd+tv, the tvformat is correct, i tried it with+without the "xinerama" "twinview" and "clonedisplay" options - its always the same. the tv ad tv-out must work, because i can see the console on the tv.

i'm pretty confused - everybody seems to have completely different setups for this, there are thousand of options  but which one is the "right" way to do it???

what i'd love is if i had my desktop on lcd, and kind of a 2nd desktop on the tv, so that i can work normally on my lcd and for example open up xine or showimg on the tv to watch video/pictures. is that possible at all?

tom

----------

## fourhead

i forgot, perhaps my Xorg.0.log might be useful to someone:

elektrohirn@gentoobox home $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.4-ck2 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux gentoobox 2.6.7-ck2 #4 Tue Jun 29 21:33:39 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 13 June 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun 29 22:23:36 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen TV" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "MyTV"

(**) |   |-->Device "Nvidia TV"

(**) |-->Input Device "Logitech Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Logitech Keyboard"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "off"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1297,f541 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1297,f541 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1297,f541 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1297,f541 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1297,f541 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1297,f541 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1297,f541 rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,01f0 card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] rev 163, Mem @ 0xea000000/24, 0xe0000000/26, 0xe4000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xe9ffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xec082000 - 0xec082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xec087000 - 0xec0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xec086000 - 0xec086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xec082000 - 0xec082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xec087000 - 0xec0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xec086000 - 0xec086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xec082000 - 0xec082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xec087000 - 0xec0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xec086000 - 0xec086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:30:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xec082000 - 0xec082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xec087000 - 0xec0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xec086000 - 0xec086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xec082000 - 0xec082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xec087000 - 0xec0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xec086000 - 0xec086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [28] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (0.8, 0.8, 0. :Cool: 

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Forcing COMPOSITE video output

(**) NVIDIA(0): TV Standard string: "PAL-B"

(WW) NVIDIA(0): To enable TwinView, you must also specify:

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      Option "MetaModes" "<metamode list>"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xEA000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.1f.00.07.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0, CRT-1, TV-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: NVIDIA

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      using first display

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 300 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 300 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-80.50 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-76.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (height 1200 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (height 1200 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(**) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (338, 270) mm

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

(**) NVIDIA(1): TV Standard string: "PAL-B"

(--) NVIDIA(1): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(1): MMIO registers at 0xEA000000

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 04.1f.00.07.00

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s): CRT-0, CRT-1, TV-0

(--) NVIDIA(1): Detected TV Encoder: NVIDIA

(--) NVIDIA(1): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 300 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(1): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 300 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(1): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(WW) NVIDIA(1): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-1

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) NVIDIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) NVIDIA(1): MyTV: Using hsync range of 30.00-50.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(1): MyTV: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(1): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (width too large for virtual size)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:

(**) NVIDIA(1):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(1):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(1):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(1):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

(==) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.

(II) LoadModule: "rac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/librac.a

(II) Module rac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [3] 0   0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [4] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [5] 0   0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [8] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xec082000 - 0xec082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xec087000 - 0xec0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0xec086000 - 0xec086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [20] -1 0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [21] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [22] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [23] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [24] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [25] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [34] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) NVIDIA(1): AGP 4X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(1): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(1): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Entity 0 shares no resources

(II) Entity 1 shares no resources

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Logitech Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Logitech Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Logitech Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(==) Logitech Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Logitech Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech Mouse: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Logitech Keyboard" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Logitech Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

what makes mesad is this line:

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

and this one:

(WW) NVIDIA(0): To enable TwinView, you must also specify:

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      Option "MetaModes" "<metamode list>"

i've read about modelines, but what to put there? what does the first line mean? it seems it correctly initializes both screens, it sets the first one to 1280x1024 and the second one to 640x480, i can move the mouse off the screen, when i turn xinerama on the display gets strechted to the double size.

?????

i hope someone can help, i'm trying this for so damn long now with ati first, and now nvidia ...

tom

----------

## fourhead

i forgot, perhaps my Xorg.0.log might be useful to someone:

elektrohirn@gentoobox home $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.4-ck2 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux gentoobox 2.6.7-ck2 #4 Tue Jun 29 21:33:39 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 13 June 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun 29 22:23:36 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen TV" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "MyTV"

(**) |   |-->Device "Nvidia TV"

(**) |-->Input Device "Logitech Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Logitech Keyboard"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "off"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1297,f541 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1297,f541 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1297,f541 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1297,f541 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1297,f541 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1297,f541 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1297,f541 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1297,f541 rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,01f0 card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] rev 163, Mem @ 0xea000000/24, 0xe0000000/26, 0xe4000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xe9ffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xec082000 - 0xec082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xec087000 - 0xec0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xec086000 - 0xec086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xec082000 - 0xec082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xec087000 - 0xec0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xec086000 - 0xec086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xec082000 - 0xec082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xec087000 - 0xec0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xec086000 - 0xec086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:30:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xec082000 - 0xec082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xec087000 - 0xec0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xec086000 - 0xec086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xec082000 - 0xec082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xec087000 - 0xec0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xec086000 - 0xec086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [28] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (0.8, 0.8, 0. :Cool: 

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Forcing COMPOSITE video output

(**) NVIDIA(0): TV Standard string: "PAL-B"

(WW) NVIDIA(0): To enable TwinView, you must also specify:

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      Option "MetaModes" "<metamode list>"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xEA000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.1f.00.07.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0, CRT-1, TV-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: NVIDIA

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      using first display

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 300 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 300 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-80.50 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-76.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (height 1200 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (height 1200 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(**) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (338, 270) mm

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

(**) NVIDIA(1): TV Standard string: "PAL-B"

(--) NVIDIA(1): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(1): MMIO registers at 0xEA000000

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 04.1f.00.07.00

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s): CRT-0, CRT-1, TV-0

(--) NVIDIA(1): Detected TV Encoder: NVIDIA

(--) NVIDIA(1): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 300 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(1): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 300 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(1): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(WW) NVIDIA(1): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-1

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) NVIDIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) NVIDIA(1): MyTV: Using hsync range of 30.00-50.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(1): MyTV: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(1): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (width too large for virtual size)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:

(**) NVIDIA(1):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(1):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(1):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(1):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

(==) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.

(II) LoadModule: "rac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/librac.a

(II) Module rac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [3] 0   0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [4] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [5] 0   0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [8] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xec082000 - 0xec082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xec087000 - 0xec0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0xec086000 - 0xec086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [20] -1 0       0xe4000000 - 0xe407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [21] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [22] -1 0       0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [23] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [24] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [25] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [34] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) NVIDIA(1): AGP 4X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(1): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(1): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Entity 0 shares no resources

(II) Entity 1 shares no resources

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Logitech Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Logitech Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Logitech Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(==) Logitech Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Logitech Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech Mouse: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Logitech Keyboard" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Logitech Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

what makes mesad is this line:

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

and this one:

(WW) NVIDIA(0): To enable TwinView, you must also specify:

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      Option "MetaModes" "<metamode list>"

i've read about modelines, but what to put there? what does the first line mean? it seems it correctly initializes both screens, it sets the first one to 1280x1024 and the second one to 640x480, i can move the mouse off the screen, when i turn xinerama on the display gets strechted to the double size.

?????

i hope someone can help, i'm trying this for so damn long now with ati first, and now nvidia ...

tom

----------

## fourhead

i have an idea: i have THREE display connectors. crt-0 crt-1 tv-0. xorg.log always talks about crt-0 and crt-1 which is of course not good, because i need crt-0 and tv-0. so - how do  tell xorg to use crt-0 and tv-0?? is there an option for that. (damn i'm talking to myself all the time this can become dangerous ..)

----------

## fourhead

... still talking to myself ... just want to inform all the world about my progress. it works partly. i've added "ConnectedMonitor" "TV" to the second device and indeed my tv shows me a second desktop. it's only b/w, but i'm sure i'll get it colored somehow. my question now is. the second monitor is independend from the first one, it has its own taskbar, k-menu. the strange thing: kcontrol on the second monitor tells me its the same user as me on my first monior, but the kde is completely un-configured, it has no background pic, everything is just standard-kde. how can that be? where does this "user-profile" come from??

tom

----------

## irondog

 *elektrohirn wrote:*   

> ... still talking to myself ... just want to inform all the world about my progress. it works partly. i've added "ConnectedMonitor" "TV" to the second device and indeed my tv shows me a second desktop. it's only b/w, but i'm sure i'll get it colored somehow. my question now is. the second monitor is independend from the first one, it has its own taskbar, k-menu. the strange thing: kcontrol on the second monitor tells me its the same user as me on my first monior, but the kde is completely un-configured, it has no background pic, everything is just standard-kde. how can that be? where does this "user-profile" come from??
> 
> tom

 

First of all. Don't turn on Twinview and Xinerama together. When configuring for Xinerama, and that is what your seem to be configuring having multiple screens, monitors, and devices, you use XFree's implementation of "multiple desktops". Nvdia made somthing exactly like Xinerama called "Twinview", but with better features for its cards. 

Having two desktops is exactly what Xinerama is about. But it's a good question where the second KDE session loads and stores its data. 

I'm pretty curious to know how you can switch on and off Xinerama. It's pretty cool if it's possible: on my desktop my mouse cursor disappears to the other screen when moving it to the right. My video out is always on.  :Sad: 

Hence that cheapers cards have worse Video outputs, but you could give an other  TvoutFormat a try. Have you got color output on the console? Do you have support for a framebuffer console in the kernel? Works really bad here.

----------

## fourhead

ok, when twinview is better, then ishould better use that or not? what options are there? i guess i'll check the nvidia site for that. oh, and i got wonderful colors on my tv with SVIDEO instead of COMPOSITE. tomorrow i'll try to find out where this user profile for the second screen comes from. it's really strange. it runs with the same user account, but it's using an empty user profile just as if i had started kde for the very first time. would of course be cooler if the second screen would just use the settings i already have ...

tom

edit:

thats interesting. in ~/.kde3.2/share/config i now have files like kdesktoprc and kdesktop-screen-1rc, kickerrc and kicker-screen-1rc and so on. i also now have a Desktop and a Desktop1 directory for desktop icons. hmm ... seems kde just makes a new config file for the second screen, but for the same user.

----------

## irondog

Can you switch on/off xinerama on the fly? Does your console look normal after switching back to it with CTRL+ALT+F1?

----------

## fourhead

turning xinerama on/off on the fly - i don't know how to do that. i'm not sure if it's possible but it would be cool. when i switch to the terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) i can see it just as usual, and it's cloned to the tv, when i switch back to X i have m two separate desktops again - so that works flawlessly.

i found though, that the second desktop is not completely independent. i can configure a different wallpaper, and i can configure the kicker applets differently, but when i change the font size on the tv, it also gets changed on my primary display  :Sad:  the same applies for the color scheme. damn just the font size would have been very cool if i could have small fonts on my display, but bigger ones on the tv. but  think i can set the tv to a different dpi than my display, perhaps that helps ... i'll try that.

tom

----------

## irondog

 *elektrohirn wrote:*   

> turning xinerama on/off on the fly - i don't know how to do that. i'm not sure if it's possible but it would be cool.

 I think it's not but was hoping you were saying it is possible.

 *Quote:*   

> when i switch to the terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) i can see it just as usual, and it's cloned to the tv, when i switch back to X i have m two separate desktops again - so that works flawlessly. 

  Are you using a framebuffer console? I always have problems with the combination Framebuffer cosole and NVIDIA binary drivers. It woul be so cool to hear if you really haven't any problems with that. Can you post an updated xorg.conf? I must know how to solve that problem.

----------

## fourhead

# Server Layout

# =============

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier			"Dual Layout"

	Screen 0			"Screen LCD"

	Screen 1			"Screen TV" rightOf "Screen LCD"

	Option "Xinerama"		"off"

	Option "CloneDisplay"		"on"

	InputDevice			"Microsoft Mouse"

	InputDevice			"KeySonic Keyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

	Option "Xinerama"		"false"

EndSection

# Paths

# =====

Section "Files"

	RgbPath				"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath			"/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

	FontPath			"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath			"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

	FontPath			"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath			"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath			"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# Modules

# =======

Section "Module"

	Load				"glx"

	Load				"record"

	Load				"extmod"

	Load				"dbe"

	Load				"xtrap"

	Load				"type1"

	Load				"speedo"

EndSection

# Input Devices

# =============

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier			"KeySonic Keyboard"

	Driver				"keyboard"

#	Option "CoreKeyboard"

	Option "XkbRules"		"xorg"

	Option "XkbModel"		"pc105"

	Option "XkbLayout"		"de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier			"Microsoft Mouse"

	Driver				"mouse"

#	Option "CorePointer"

	Option "Device"			"/dev/input/mouse0"

	Option "Protocol"		"ImPS/2"

	Option "ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"

EndSection

# Monitors

# ========

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier			"Samsung LCD"

	HorizSync			31.5 - 80.5

	VertRefresh			56 - 76

	DisplaySize			338 270

	Option				"DPMS"

	Gamma				0.80 0.80 0.80

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier			"Philips TV"

	HorizSync			30 - 50

	VertRefresh			60

	DisplaySize			260 128

EndSection

# Graphics Card

# =============

Section "Device"

	Identifier			"NVIDIA GeForce LCD"

	Driver				"nvidia"

	BusID				"PCI:2:0:0"

	Option "TVStandard"		"PAL-B"

	Option "TVOutFormat"		"SVIDEO"

	Option "TwinView"		"True"

	Screen				0

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier			"NVIDIA GeForce TV"

	Driver				"nvidia"

	BusID				"PCI:2:0:0"

	Option "ConnectedMonitor"	"TV-0"

	Screen				1

EndSection

# Screens

# =======

Section "Screen"

	Identifier			"Screen LCD"

	Device				"NVIDIA GeForce LCD"

	Monitor				"Samsung LCD"

	DefaultDepth			24

	Subsection "Display"

		Depth			24

		Modes			"1280x1024"

	EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier			"Screen TV"

	Device				"NVIDIA GeForce TV"

	Monitor				"Philips TV"

	DefaultDepth			24

	Subsection "Display"

		Depth			24

		Modes			"640x480"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

ok, this one works really well now. i don't have a framebuffer console,also never really got it working well with nvidia. but i don't need it anyway, when i need a console, i open op the kde konsole window.

two questions though: is it possible to tell X that my TV is 16:9? i've tried several widescreen modes that i've found on the forum, like 720x400 or 1280x800 but they don't work. X always falls back to 1024x768 for the TV. i'm not sure about hsync + vrefresh for my tv, it has only 60hz although my TV is a 100hz one.

uh and one thing: the really low displaysize for my TV is only to make DPI higher, this way i have pretty large fonts on the tv, is better for reading  :Smile: 

tom

----------

## fourhead

hmm ... there's one drawback. when i open xine on the tv and if i want to play a movie fullscreen, the movie doesn't get zoomed, it stays in it's native resolution  :Sad:  on the other side, when i fullscreen playback a movie on the lcd display, the display switches to a lower resolution instead of zooming the video ... does anybody know has this can be changed? is there any option for the xorg.conf file or is it a xine configure thing?

tom

----------

